# Howdy



## Duff (Feb 19, 2005)

New guy on the block just wanted to stop in and say hi. Looks like another great place for me to waste some time in BSing about huntin/fishing&shooting :beer:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome!

Hang out, learn some stuff, teach us some stuff and enjoy your stay!

Bob


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:welcome:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

:welcome:


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Welcome to the dark side, more experts here than you can shake a stick at.  Jump right in, a different perspective is always enjoyed.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Glad ta have ya DUFF!!!! Stick around for a while and teach us some new things and maybe learn a few...Great conversation and people to be had here on NODAK :thumb:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

:welcome:


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

welcome aboard! Lots of info on this site. Pay 10 bucks and become a member, Help, Chris out with the cost of maintaining this great site!


----------

